# jews are evil



## Yurt (Apr 4, 2009)

jews are evil

just look at them....those damn kosher hotdogs....

and they are fucking penny pinchers....those money saving assholes....

they killed jesus....those damn roman jews....who fulfilled god's prophecy...

and, they cut skin off their penis....holy crap...

how dare those jews defy god and mankind!


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

are you....on something ?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 4, 2009)

Was there a point to this...?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 4, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Was there a point to this...?



Who cares this is in the taunting area anyway.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 4, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Was there a point to this...?
> ...


It's in the race relations forum, isn't it? So... I'm wondering if the OP had something in mind that could be discussed.


----------



## WorldAHope (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> are you....on something ?


Jews are okay in my book. I married one. She hasn't done anything evil to harm me..... 
yet. 
I sleep with one eye open, ready to defend myself.  
And jews make the BEST movies. And knish. And blintzes.
And investment bankers.
well......okay, forget I mentioned bankers.
Plus, Israel is a really good friend to our country, but Bernie Madoff is not. 
The AG should just turn Bernie over to his jewish victims. Make it a special biblical punishment.  
Collect a pile of baseball sized stones, the marshals march Bernie out and say 
'you got 10 minutes' 
and they walk away. 
Save us all a lot of time and money.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

Jews are cool..I don't think Israel is a sacred cow..anymore than are own government..but people are people...life would be so easy if all the a-holes where one race or one religion...but such is not the case


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 4, 2009)

Kalam said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I think it is satire.


----------



## DamnYankee (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> life would be so easy if all the a-holes where one race or one religion...but such is not the case




*You might add "or one political party" to that.*


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



of what ?..do you mean like..a poor attempt at satire ?..that could be...but satire no


----------



## elvis (Apr 4, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



It sounds familiar, actually.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > life would be so easy if all the a-holes where one race or one religion or one political party...but such is not the case
> ...



done..


----------



## DamnYankee (Apr 4, 2009)

Yurt said:


> jews are evil
> 
> just look at them....those damn kosher hotdogs....
> 
> ...



*You did omit the JAPs. Now there's a bunch that's a problem....*


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

and the treacherous  and smelly french ..but other than that...people are people...


----------



## WorldAHope (Apr 4, 2009)

My mother in law has been for all her life a serious racist and jew hater. 
She was adopted as a child, was raised by a family of snooty WASP bigots in Yonkers. 
She learned 40+ years later, after her kids were adults, that her birth parents were a pair of  teenagers from jewish families, disgraced by the teen daughter's pregnancy.  
Her husband, my father in law, did a genealogical search and discovered his pure English heritage is pure Jewish English. He thought it was cool. His kids thought it was cool. 
His wife did not talk to him for a month, was upset that he had found out the truth, 
even though she knew years before that she is of 100% Jewish descent.  
What's the big deal  ? I don't get it. 
People are people. Some are good, some are bad, most of us are a little of both. 
Palestinians and Israelis are genetically virtually identical. Without name tags, in a room full of mixed Jew-Palest. crowd wearing swimming clothes, you could not tell them apart. 
Protestant and Catholic Irish are virtually identical genetically. 
We are all mutts.
Mutts make better pets.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

my parents came from Scotland and I have a nephew married to a palestinian and his brother a girl from the philippines...the clan is growing


----------



## DamnYankee (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> and the treacherous  and smelly french ..but other than that...people are people...




*LOL!  You must have misunderstood the group to whom I referred -- in keeping with your topic, of course.

J*ewish  *A*merican  *P*rincess


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > and the treacherous  and smelly french ..but other than that...people are people...
> ...



ahhh...I get it now...yes indeed...but I still stand behind my slander of the french !!
...but just the men folk..the ladies are.. so fine....


----------



## WorldAHope (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> my parents came from Scotland and I have a nephew married to a palestinian and his brother a girl from the philippines...the clan is growing


Interesting. It's good that we live in a time when the racial differences aren't so much like barriers or taboo. Most of us couldn't say what we are, if we go back a few generations. My mother was adopted, as was my wife's mother. My mom did extensive searches, found out she had Iroquois and one or two escaped slaves as ancestors, from way back. And who knows what else. 
Cossacks, Huns, Viking raiders. Who knows. Does it matter ? 
We always joked about our family's mix of heritages. I am tall and light skinned, light hair, my sister is short and chunky and looks Sicilian, my 2 brothers are both big guys with dark gorilla hair, and our other sis is very petite and blond. As if more than one mailman was making visits while dad was at work. And there are 3 adopted children in our families, oriental and African.  
Heritage. It means little, compared to what one can can make out of themself.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 4, 2009)

People are jealous of us Jews for one reason, and I kinda demonstrate it very well.

No matter how hard we are beaten, held back, ignored, or even attacked ... we always make a profit!


----------



## William Joyce (Apr 14, 2009)

They are a highly ethnocentric people, and quick to denounce the same tendency in other groups.  They are sharp competitors for power and position, and in the United States, quite successful in that mission.  The problem is that in achieving these goals, they do unacknowledged damage to other groups.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 14, 2009)

William Joyce said:


> They are a highly ethnocentric people, and quick to denounce the same tendency in other groups.  They are sharp competitors for power and position, and in the United States, quite successful in that mission.  The problem is that in achieving these goals, they do unacknowledged damage to other groups.



Seriously? What damage? As far as I know making a profit in spite of being a little different doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 15, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > life would be so easy if all the a-holes where one race or one religion...but such is not the case
> ...



Hellooo - my name is Eric Cantor - and I'm the Republican Minority Whip of the House of Representatvies and a leading contender for 2012.







Oh yeah - I'm JOOISH!


----------



## Shogun (Apr 15, 2009)

DavidS said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




time to go in for the American Presidential kill, eh?


----------



## William Joyce (Apr 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Seriously? What damage?



Open borders = a destroyed traditional white America.  A rabbi once bragged that when the white population of America is washed away in the tide of immigrant color, it will be good for your people because the "Aryan" threat is gone.

Middle East wars = lots of dead white soldiers, 9/11, terrorism, billions of taxes.

"Civil rights" = whites kept out of jobs, forced to subsidize other groups, no freedom of association for whites.  

Media gargabe = poisoned white minds.

ACLU = whites denied Christianity.

SPLC = whites denied free speech.

General political/media/education/finance domination = no power for us.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 16, 2009)

William Joyce said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? What damage?
> ...



Really ... you like to make connections where there are none. ACLU was founded for people with darker skin, and they often work to protect christian rights, you just ignore that.

SPLC .... what the hell does software have to do with anything? (Software Product Line Conference) .... at least try to pick something mainstream enough to appear on the search engine or give some reference to what you are talking about otherwise it's a non-issue.

How do Jews influence these other things you mentioned so much? Inquiring minds want to know ...


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yurt said:


> jews are evil
> 
> just look at them....those damn kosher hotdogs....
> 
> ...



You forgot that they rule the world and enjoy drinking the blood of children!


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> my parents came from Scotland and I have a nephew married to a palestinian and his brother a girl from the philippines...the clan is growing



I just hope they are not all ignorant arrogant Truthers like you!
Don't forget this is the flame zone!


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

Q...are Ferengis some kind of space Jew ?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcicNuuKKbU[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm ... could be, could be ...


----------



## Jon Silva (Aug 2, 2009)

Every Jew I have worked with or for or have know have always been either an asshole or a ****!!!  They are rude fucking people!!!!!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 2, 2009)

Jon Silva said:


> Every Jew I have worked with or for or have know have always been either an asshole or a ****!!!  They are rude fucking people!!!!!



Couldn't be because you're an asshole to them ...


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 2, 2009)

Jon Silva said:


> Every Jew I have worked with or for or have know have always been either an asshole or a ****!!!  They are rude fucking people!!!!!



You mean you have a job and work??!!! Wow! That is some achievement for someone without a brain.

I'm not Jewish, but you know something pal...they probably acted that way towards you because you show the qualities of BOTH a complete arsehole and a c**t. People like you disgust me in much the same way that dog shit on my shoe disgusts me. 

If this is to be the standard of your contribution to these boards, I suspect you'll not be around for long. Shit tends to get flushed pretty quickly. Don't want the smell hanging around too long.

Go get a life sad little man.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwSWJYNZ7kk]YouTube - Family Guy - Jew Man Group[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MviuJeiMd3w]YouTube - Family Guy - Optimus Prime is Jewish[/ame]

Hey, we got the Autobots!


----------



## editec (Aug 2, 2009)

William Joyce said:


> They are a highly ethnocentric people, and quick to denounce the same tendency in other groups. They are sharp competitors for power and position, and in the United States, quite successful in that mission. The problem is that in achieving these goals, they do unacknowledged damage to other groups.


 

Sounds like a very accurate description of many ethnic groups to me, 
William.

In fact, it sounds like an excellent description of the master class which, as I'm sure you must be aware, is comprised of many different ethnics.

Now if you pointed out that among that master class, Jews are more represented (per capita) than probably any other ethnic group in the USA, I'd definitely agree that is probably true.


And since Jews do tend to run their own charities and take better care of their own better than any other ethnics, and since that culture seems to prepare their children for live in this capitalistic dog-eat-dog system better than most cultures tend to, Jews tend to be better off overall when compared to most other ethnics.


From my experience, Jews seem like, generally speaking of course, the smartest ethnic group I know.

And when looks at who gets prizes for science, literature and so forth, we find that once again, the Jews are highly over represented on a per capita basis.

Now I suppose, were I an anti-Jew kind of racist, I'd try to explain that by saying Jews control who wins those contests.

But I rather think the reason they so often rise to the top of the heap in their respective fields probably has to do with the enormous emphasis that the Jews have traditionally put on scholarship.

Face it, William, when our European forefathers were living outside of the Roman Empire clamoring to be allowed in to get away from the Huns and the Tartars, when they were bearly making it, the JEWS of the roman empire had been civilized urban dwellers for a thousand years.

That historical reality of Jews being integrated parts of the most advanced societies that the world had to offer at the time, is STILL manifesting in our world even today.

Jews keep rising to the top because they are smart, and they are clannish, and their culture is long accustomed to thriving in civilizations in a ways that yours and mine are not.


----------



## jillian (Aug 2, 2009)

Shogun said:


> time to go in for the American Presidential kill, eh?



I do believe shogie just hit a new low....


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...




SPLC stands for the Southern Poverty Law Center 

A jew run organization that targets white people and limits their free speech.

your such a nitwit KK


----------



## editec (Aug 2, 2009)

jillian said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > time to go in for the American Presidential kill, eh?
> ...


 
When to comes to Jews, Sho's race envy reminds me of many of my relatives' kind of racism.

They have legitimate complaints about Jewish ethnocentrism, (like complaints aboout the Archie Bunkerstien types) but then they just cannot help themselves from going overboard because of their anger that some Jews are doing better than they are.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2009)

WorldAHope said:


> My mother in law has been for all her life a serious racist and jew hater.
> She was adopted as a child, was raised by a family of snooty WASP bigots in Yonkers.
> She learned 40+ years later, after her kids were adults, that her birth parents were a pair of  teenagers from jewish families, disgraced by the teen daughter's pregnancy.
> Her husband, my father in law, did a genealogical search and discovered his pure English heritage is pure Jewish English. He thought it was cool. His kids thought it was cool.
> ...




So, your mother-in-law is Madeleine Albright?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 2, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> People are jealous of us Jews for one reason, and I kinda demonstrate it very well.
> 
> No matter how hard we are beaten, held back, ignored, or even attacked ... we always make a profit!


If left with only  a torn cloth sew it together and make a shirt and sell it!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > jews are evil
> ...



I hate to add actual factual data to this interesting if not informative discussion, but this is from a review of Penn's "Microtrends":

"...the trend most interesting to me was Pro-semites or Philo-semites: the growing number of people who want to date Jewish men and women (11% of J-Date members are non Jews). They no longer view Jews as bearded outsiders as Woody Allen envisioned he was perception in "Annie Hall." Jewish women are no longer stereotyped as just making reservations for dinner (68% of Jewish women aged 25-44 have college degrees, the highest percentage of any religious group in America). Penn points out that in 1939, a Roper poll found that 53% of respondents thought Jews should be restricted; In 2006, a Gallup poll found the 54% had positive views of Jews, higher than any other religious group mentioned; also in a 2006 poll, 40% of non-Jews queried said that they would be interested in dating a Jew."

I'm not sure that it's true, but Mark Penn was the Clinton pollster.


----------



## Anguille (Aug 2, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Being Jewish is the new black. 

It's trendy to be Jewish or have Jewish roots. 

I tried to explain this a few years ago to a friend of mine who is an ethnic Jew from Colorado. She is critical of the Jewish religion and hates being associated with it. I had to explain to her that on the East Coast, in many circles, it's chic to be Jewish. 

Madonna studies the Kabbalah. Soon it will be pop culture like Tarot cards and I Ching were in the '70s.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2009)

editec said:


> And when looks at who gets prizes for science, literature and so forth, we find that once again, the Jews are highly over represented on a per capita basis.



And, did you see this:


"U.S. professor becomes first Jew to win 'Arab Nobel Prize'  

By Natasha Mozgovaya, Haaretz Correspondent and Haaretz Service  


An American professor has become the first Jew to win the King Faisal International Prize in Medicine, popularly known as the "Arab Nobel Prize." 

Stanford professor Ronald Levy, who heads the university's Oncology department, told Haaretz that as an American Jew married to an Israeli it never crossed his mind that he might win the Saudi-financed competition. 


U.S. professor becomes first Jew to win 'Arab Nobel Prize' - Haaretz - Israel News

Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > And when looks at who gets prizes for science, literature and so forth, we find that once again, the Jews are highly over represented on a per capita basis.
> ...


As I have stated over and over.

Islam is NOT against the Jews or Judiasm.

It's the Zionists and the rogue state of Israel that Muslims have a problem with.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



"Anti-Zionism = Anti-Semitism"
- Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.
". . . You declare, my friend, that you do not hate the Jews, you are merely 'anti-Zionist.' And I say, let the truth ring forth from the high mountain tops, let it echo through the valleys of God's green earth: When people criticize Zionism, they mean Jews--this is God's own truth."
"Anti-Zionism = Anti-Semitism" - Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. - Anti-Semitism and Holocaust

Oh, man, I can't decide whether to believe you or Dr. King!


----------



## Anguille (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> It's the Zionists and the rogue state of Israel that Muslims have a problem with.


 

Not all Muslims have the same problem that you do.
I should have said "problems".


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> As I have stated over and over.
> 
> Islam is NOT against the Jews or Judiasm.
> 
> It's the Zionists and the rogue state of Israel that Muslims have a problem with.


 Jews have lived in Israel uninterpreted for more than 2000 years before the invention of the street gang called Islam.


----------



## Anguille (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Jews have lived in Israel uninterpreted for more than 2000 years before the invention of the street gang called Islam.


You have problems too.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > As I have stated over and over.
> ...


Seems like this uninterrupted period you claim had a slight interruption in 132-135 AD

Remember when the Romans defeated the Jewish revolt and leveled the entire city to the ground?

Then they kicked all of the Jews out of the land and declared Jerusalam to be renamed Aeolia Capitolina


Or what about the Christian Crusaders who went to Jerusalam and slaughtered every Jew they came across in the 11th century?

Rounding them up and locking them inside their synagouges. Then setting them on fire.


In reading some of your posts Mr. Fitnuts.

I see that history isn't one of your strong points.


----------



## nia588 (Aug 2, 2009)

the are Evil people in every faith,race,group. Evil doesn't have a race or religion.


----------



## Kalam (Aug 2, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Fallacy: Appeal to Authority


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Jerusalem is a city, not  a country, I see you are fluent in straw man arguments.


----------



## publicprotector (Aug 2, 2009)

Evil resides in all humans its as natural as breathing air. Are Jews evil, probally no more than anyone else. Are Zionist evil yes they are and before people start screaming anti semtic you don't have to be Jewish to be a Zionist. Although there may be many Israelis that support the actions of their Government many people do not.

The statement was used against Germans, they are all evil, now its Muslims, they are all eveil, well no they are not but some are.

Some Jews say that all none Jews are envious of them, I don't think its that I think its the clear and deliberate racism and lies that are spread by certain Jews past and present that causes the hatred of the Jews in the first place. There must be a real reason why one group of people have been persecuted as the Jews have and its certainly not envy or jealousy.

For all the people who point at the Koran and call it corrupt and rotten the Talmud could not be more explicit in its racism and hatred for all none Jews. So maybe the answer is Jews are hated because they themselves hate everyone else. There are countless quotes of hatred and racism from the mouths of many prominent Jews and Rabbis past and present, so ye shall sow so shall you reap.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

> So maybe the answer is Jews are hated because they themselves hate everyone else



Haven't seen much hatred from Jews in this thread.  Just anti-Semites spouting their usual bullshit.  

Maybe the "answer" is that bigots try to find ways to justify their bigotry so they can continue to spread their poison while still feeling good about themselves.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


You aren't much at reading comprehension Mr. Fitnuts.

The Crusaders had to travel across the land to get to the prize of Jerusalm.

As I stated; they killed the Jews they came across.

And as I stated; the Romans kicked all the Jews out of the LAND


How you can call historical facts a strawman argument is beyond me 

When basically, all I did was destroy your idiotic comment about the Jews living there uninterruped for 2000 years. 

And then try to blame it on Islam


----------



## Anguille (Aug 2, 2009)

My family has documented it's ancestors as far back as early 1600's. My ancesters lived in Sweden for at least 300 or more years. Does that mean I can go there and demand citizenship?


----------



## publicprotector (Aug 2, 2009)

GUDRID, so are you saying that Jews don't hate anyone and they are not racist, perhaps you can back that claim up with some proofs of course. Or are you saying Jews can be racist and hate but as long as no one does it to them. And don't even bother trying to shut me up, people such as always hide behind name calling etc. Thats all you have, you will evade the truth as much as you can.


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> As I have stated over and over.
> 
> Islam is NOT against the Jews or Judiasm.
> 
> It's the Zionists and the rogue state of Israel that Muslims have a problem with.



Islam is not against the Jews. Fair enough, but you seem to be. Why else would you thank Jon Silva for this post:



> Every Jew I have worked with or for or have know have always been either an asshole or a ****!!! They are rude fucking people!!!!!



Do I detect a double standard in play here?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2009)

Kalam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Fallacy: Appeal to Authority?

Yours can't be a serious response.

Nah, it must be tongue in cheek.

Or are you denying that in the realm of thoughtful moral inquiry, Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. is somewhat more of an authority than my friend Sunni?

Please, help me to distinguish as to whether you are a clever, humorous fellow, or a dolt.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

publicprotector said:


> GUDRID, so are you saying that Jews don't hate anyone and they are not racist, perhaps you can back that claim up with some proofs of course. Or are you saying Jews can be racist and hate but as long as no one does it to them. And don't even bother trying to shut me up, people such as always hide behind name calling etc. Thats all you have, you will evade the truth as much as you can.



There are bigots and there are non-bigots.  Has nothing to do with religion or ehtnicity.  I don't say "Jews" do anything one way or another, because making statements about a whole group like that is something only idiots do.

As far as "does it to them" -  no one should be the victim of bigotry.  If you are too lazy or stupid to judge people on individual basis, that's on you.

Your bigotry is not "truth."  It's just the ranting of a small person trying desperately to rationalize his own hatefulness.  *yawn*


----------



## Kalam (Aug 2, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> because making statements about a whole group like that is something only idiots do.



There are a multitude of individuals here who need to understand this.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > As I have stated over and over.
> ...


I have Jewish frinds and studied with a couple of Rabbis. They are good people.

But a Jewish boss is a different story. They want blood out of their workers. And are cheap, cheap, cheap

Also, I have worked with a couple of Chineese Ph.D's

Those guys were like unhuman robots. 

Everything was cut and dry. No sense of humor. The company was god.


----------



## elvis (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



yeah you love jews.  that's why you thanked the Nazi poster earlier.


----------



## xsited1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yurt said:


> jews are evil...



Especially prune Jews!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2009)

How do you know he is a nazi?


----------



## publicprotector (Aug 2, 2009)

Gud, and did I say all Jews, no I did not so don't put words into my mouth. I said the ranting of many prominent Jews is on record and that is a fact. You may wish to ignore history and incovenient facts but it does not change anything and certainly not your very narrow mind.

Research a subject before uttering nonsense to others and stop the usual diatribe by ill informed and ignorant statements.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Please give a date to these eradication of all the jews from israel.
A link to some historical documentation?

Was it 1000 B.C.
133 AD.?
722 BC?
200 B.C.?
167 B.C?
164 B.C.?
61 B.C.?
 A.D. 70 and A.D. 132. In A.D. 135
 A.D.638?
When specifically?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> I have Jewish frinds and studied with a couple of Rabbis. They are good people.


The Prohibition of Being Loyal Friends with Disbelievers


This Ayah discourages and forbids taking the enemies of Islam and its people, such as the People of the Book and the polytheists, as friends. These disbelievers mock the most important acts that any person could ever perform, the honorable, pure acts of Islam which include all types of good for this life and the Hereafter. They mock such acts and make them the subject of jest and play, because this is what these acts represent in their misguided minds and cold hearts. Allah said;
Tafsir.com Tafsir Ibn Kathir


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


Are you blind or just dumb?

I put the exact date in my post.

132-135 A.D. 

The years of the Second Jewish Revolt

When the Romans defeated the Jews and expelled them from the land.

btw look it up yourself Fitnuts


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have Jewish frinds and studied with a couple of Rabbis. They are good people.
> ...


The Rabbis I know are NOT the enemies of Islam.

And they are NOT polytheists.

So I can take them as friends 


Mr. Fitnuts you should really read and try to understand the verses you post about.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 2, 2009)

Seems there were jews still living in Galilee after the second diaspora


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


The Prohibition of Taking the Jews, Christians and Enemies of Islam as Friends

Allah forbids His believing servants from having Jews and Christians as friends, because they are the enemies of Islam and its people, may Allah curse them. Allah then states that they are friends of each other and He gives a warning threat to those who do this,

[&#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618;]

(And if any among you befriends them, then surely he is one of them.) 

Tafsir.com Tafsir Ibn Kathir


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Seems there were jews still living in Galilee after the second diaspora


And your point is ?


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

publicprotector said:


> Gud, and did I say all Jews, no I did not so don't put words into my mouth. I said the ranting of many prominent Jews is on record and that is a fact. You may wish to ignore history and incovenient facts but it does not change anything and certainly not your very narrow mind.



No, that's not all you said.  It's in writing and all.  Nice try though.

But I understand that bigots have to tell themselves the things you do in order to live with their own hatefulness.  To me, bigotry is a mental disease, and I pity people like you who are infected by it.  

As for me, I judge people on an individual basis, and as such I meet all sorts of interesting folks.  You have no idea how many good things in the world you miss with your attitude.  As I said, you have my pity.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Seems there were jews still living in Galilee after the second diaspora
> ...


The point?
You are wrong.
Again
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1389714-post73.html


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


You are a really, really, retarded person Mr. Fitnuts.

You posted a link to a different post than the one I was responding to 

Actually, I am the one who is crazy for even engaging you in a dialogue.

Saddly, you know just enough to make gulible or misinformed people think you know what you are talking about.

Anyone who truely knows about Islam. Can quickly see that you are just a shallow cut and paste fool

Who really has NO idea what he is talking about.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 2, 2009)

No, You were  wrong in two post, I just addressed in in one post.
Dont worry about it.


----------



## ARF_Leader (Aug 12, 2009)

Yurt said:


> jews are evil
> 
> just look at them....those damn kosher hotdogs....
> 
> ...



What did they do that makes them evil? As far as I know they never held slaves or committed genocide.
If you don't like Kosher hotdogs, don't eat em.
So they save money? Big deal. If you want more money stop spending it on crack.
Yes, a few of them did kill Jesus. They were brainwashed in their own self-cockiness they thought higher of themselves and that they were right about him not being Jesus.
No, they do not cut off their penises.


----------



## Kalam (Aug 12, 2009)

ARF_Leader said:


> What did they do that makes them evil? As far as I know they never held slaves or committed genocide.


Have you read Deuteronomy and Numbers?

Of course being Jewish doesn't make a person evil, and Judaism isn't an inherently evil religion. However, its bloody past (as recorded in Jewish holy texts) cannot be ignored.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> ARF_Leader said:
> 
> 
> > What did they do that makes them evil? As far as I know they never held slaves or committed genocide.
> ...



You want a bloody past?  I give you Christian England.  And I don't have to go back all that far.


----------



## elvis (Aug 13, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > ARF_Leader said:
> ...



Do you mean the British Empire or Britain itself?


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 13, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Good question and it deserves a considered response.

I can point to some terrible, bloody events in English history and as you have indicated, some terrible, bloody events in the Empire.  I can probably find - given time - some politico-religious justifications for said events.  

Being English doesn't make a person evil, I hasten to add; and English Christianity isn't an inherently evil religion (I mean the state religion of the United Kingdom and its antecedents), however the bloody past of England, Britain and its Empire cannot be ignored.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 13, 2009)

> Of course being Muslim doesn't make a person evil, and Islam isn't an inherently evil religion. However, its bloody present (as recommended in Islamic holy texts and captured on camera) cannot be ignored.



Just testing to see if that statement works for ya.  If it doesn't than you may want to rethink the point you made.


----------



## Kalam (Aug 13, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> Just testing to see if that statement works for ya.


I guess. Fighting for early Muslims wasn't genocidal, though, it was a matter of self-preservation.



Gudrid said:


> If it doesn't than you may want to rethink the point you made.


No thanks.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Gudrid said:
> 
> 
> > Just testing to see if that statement works for ya.
> ...



I'm not talking about early Muslims.  I'm talking about right now.  If you're going to make statements about groups, be consistent in your standards.


----------



## Kalam (Aug 13, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> I'm talking about right now.  If you're going to make statements about groups, be consistent in your standards.



I wasn't talking about right now. 

_"However, its bloody *past* (as recorded in Jewish holy texts) cannot be ignored."_​
I'm not seeing any inconsistency in my standards...


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Gudrid said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about right now.  If you're going to make statements about groups, be consistent in your standards.
> ...



I didn't say you were talking about right now.  I said I referred to right now.


----------



## mystic (Aug 14, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Anti-Zionism = Anti-Semitism"
> - Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.
> ". . . You declare, my friend, that you do not hate the Jews, you are merely 'anti-Zionist.' And I say, let the truth ring forth from the high mountain tops, let it echo through the valleys of God's green earth: When people criticize Zionism, they mean Jews--this is God's own truth."
> "Anti-Zionism = Anti-Semitism" - Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. - Anti-Semitism and Holocaust
> ...



Well, wonder no more. If you take Dr. King's argument as gospel then you run into all sorts of problems with that rule. For example, Jews that are anti-Zionist.

I've known too many Jews to think they're anything less then fabulous....it doesn't mean I like Israeli policies.


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2009)

mystic said:


> Well, wonder no more. If you take Dr. King's argument as gospel then you run into all sorts of problems with that rule. For example, Jews that are anti-Zionist.
> 
> I've known too many Jews to think they're anything less then fabulous....it doesn't mean I like Israeli policies.



except that Dr. King was correct... and silly people often do and believe things against their self-interest. ask the average black person how they feel about clarence thomas and whether he in any way represents the intersts of the black community.

btw, there are certainly jews who are "less than fabulous"...... same as every other group has people who are fabulous and less than fabulous. 

but good try with the "some of my best friends are.... " thing.


----------



## elvis (Aug 14, 2009)

mystic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "Anti-Zionism = Anti-Semitism"
> ...



you don't like Israel's defending themselves against terrorists?


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 14, 2009)

Yurt said:


> jews are evil
> 
> just look at them....those damn kosher hotdogs....



Hebrew National makes good hotdogs... those and Ballpark are the best



Kalam said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


score. RGS already making a fool of himself...


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 14, 2009)

eots said:


> Q...are Ferengis some kind of space Jew ?
> 
> YouTube - The Rules of Acquisition


What does it mean, to say the knife is 'sharpter'?


----------



## mystic (Aug 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> except that Dr. King was correct... and silly people often do and believe things against their self-interest. ask the average black person how they feel about clarence thomas and whether he in any way represents the intersts of the black community.



The exception is not the rule, however much you might wish it to be. Your idea of self interest and my idea of self interest must be quite different. 



jillian said:


> btw, there are certainly jews who are "less than fabulous"...... same as every other group has people who are fabulous and less than fabulous.



_REALLY?_  I would have never guessed! Thank you for enlightening me. 

Well, hey, I think Arabs are fabulous too. I guess you have a problem with me liking people? 

*sigh* Jews would be ok if they could just stop bbqing small children and drinking baby smoothies.

Do you feel better now?



jillian said:


> but good try with the "some of my best friends are.... " thing.



Sorry, sweetheart, I grew up in Boca Raton.


----------



## mystic (Aug 14, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> mystic said:
> 
> 
> > Well, wonder no more. If you take Dr. King's argument as gospel then you run into all sorts of problems with that rule. For example, Jews that are anti-Zionist.
> ...



Did I say that? 

Cause, you know....sometimes when I forget to take my medication...I forget stuff. So if you could kindly point it out where I said that, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## elvis (Aug 14, 2009)

mystic said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > mystic said:
> ...



which policies do you disagree with?


----------



## mystic (Aug 14, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Hebrew National makes good hotdogs... those and Ballpark are the best





How can you compare the awesomeness of Hebrew National to _Ballpark_???


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2009)

mystic said:


> The exception is not the rule, however much you might wish it to be. Your idea of self interest and my idea of self interest must be quite different.
> 
> you don't know what my idea of self interest is... but i suppose it could be. and it is true that the exception is not the rule which is why people shouldn't trot out the exceptions under the pretense that they are somehow normative.
> 
> ...


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2009)

mystic said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Hebrew National makes good hotdogs... those and Ballpark are the best
> ...



We can agree on that.

Everyone knows that the only hot dog that comes close to a Hebrew National is Nathans...preferably from Coney Island.


----------



## elvis (Aug 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> mystic said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



If you're ever in Chicago check out Portillo's.  Annie will vouch for that.


----------



## Anguille (Aug 14, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Anti-Zionism = Anti-Semitism"
> - Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.
> ". . . You declare, my friend, that you do not hate the Jews, you are merely 'anti-Zionist.' And I say, let the truth ring forth from the high mountain tops, let it echo through the valleys of God's green earth: When people criticize Zionism, they mean Jews--this is God's own truth."
> "Anti-Zionism = Anti-Semitism" - Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. - Anti-Semitism and Holocaust
> ...


  Believe neither. MLK did not know what he was talking about on this issue.


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > mystic said:
> ...



something to remember.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 15, 2009)

mystic said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Hebrew National makes good hotdogs... those and Ballpark are the best
> ...



Ballpark's for when you're drinkin'. HN's for when ya want a good dog


----------



## ARF_Leader (Aug 27, 2009)

Kalam said:


> ARF_Leader said:
> 
> 
> > What did they do that makes them evil? As far as I know they never held slaves or committed genocide.
> ...



Nah I haven't read much of the Bible. I think every religion has their bloody past.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 27, 2009)

Anguille said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "Anti-Zionism = Anti-Semitism"
> ...



And you do!  Man you hold yourself in unjustified high esteem!


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 27, 2009)

ARF_Leader said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > ARF_Leader said:
> ...




The Pastafarians have committed no such atrocities.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 27, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> ARF_Leader said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



No?

I give you -_ carbonara_!  And you thought Torquemada was bad!


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 27, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > ARF_Leader said:
> ...


Sounds like a heresy, from the wiki on it


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 27, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



That'd be Pasta Albigensia


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Aug 27, 2009)

man, comedy would suck without jews


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 27, 2009)

The_Halfmoon said:


> man, comedy would suck without jews



Between starting wars, murdering palestnians, creating world choas, and assassinating people; the jews do have some great comedians.


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Aug 27, 2009)

and Saddam Hussein's actions against his own people make all arabs evil?


----------



## olly (Jun 1, 2010)

Jews are evil. As someone who has lived near a synagogue for many years, I can attest to this fact. They hate Arabs and Christians and basically anyone who isn't jewish. They are seethingly jealous of Christians  because they are the dammed and will never gain access to God as promised to Christians. I have found anti - western literature in the streets near my home - so if you think they are you 'ALLIES' America, think again.

If you read the Bible, you are warned several times against their inequity.

Mind you, America has become a laughing stock around the world for not condemning Israel for their human rights abuse. Yor are just not taken seriously anymore because your government is so outrageously biased....so much so that many are now calling you 'JEWMERICA'.


----------



## tommywho70x (Jun 1, 2010)

olly said:


> Jews are evil. As someone who has lived near a synagogue for many years, I can attest to this fact. They hate Arabs and Christians and basically anyone who isn't jewish. They are seethingly jealous of Christians  because they are the dammed and will never gain access to God as promised to Christians. I have found anti - western literature in the streets near my home - so if you think they are you 'ALLIES' America, think again.
> 
> If you read the Bible, you are warned several times against their inequity.
> 
> Mind you, America has become a laughing stock around the world for not condemning Israel for their human rights abuse. Yor are just not taken seriously anymore because your government is so outrageously biased....so much so that many are now calling you 'JEWMERICA'.



not all jews are evil. the synagogue you refer to; where is it? 

i would like to have a word or two with it's rabbi about your allegations.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 1, 2010)

olly said:


> Jews are evil. As someone who has lived near a synagogue for many years, I can attest to this fact. They hate Arabs and Christians and basically anyone who isn't jewish. They are seethingly jealous of Christians  because they are the dammed and will never gain access to God as promised to Christians. I have found anti - western literature in the streets near my home - so if you think they are you 'ALLIES' America, think again.
> 
> If you read the Bible, you are warned several times against their inequity.
> 
> Mind you, America has become a laughing stock around the world for not condemning Israel for their human rights abuse. Yor are just not taken seriously anymore because your government is so outrageously biased....so much so that many are now calling you 'JEWMERICA'.



I disagree. Several of my good friends are Jews and they don't really care about religious differences or the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict. The part about the United States may be true, but that's due to our own stupidity and gullibility.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jun 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> jews are evil
> 
> just look at them....those damn kosher hotdogs....
> 
> ...



What kind of mushrooms did you put on your pizza?


----------



## Borat (Jun 2, 2010)

Yurt said:


> jews are evil
> 
> just look at them....those damn kosher hotdogs....
> 
> ...



strawman ...


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> olly said:
> 
> 
> > Jews are evil. As someone who has lived near a synagogue for many years, I can attest to this fact. They hate Arabs and Christians and basically anyone who isn't jewish. They are seethingly jealous of Christians  because they are the dammed and will never gain access to God as promised to Christians. I have found anti - western literature in the streets near my home - so if you think they are you 'ALLIES' America, think again.
> ...




why would you assume the anti-semite is telling the truth?


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2010)

olly said:


> Jews are evil. As someone who has lived near a synagogue for many years, I can attest to this fact. They hate Arabs and Christians and basically anyone who isn't jewish. They are seethingly jealous of Christians  because they are the dammed and will never gain access to God as promised to Christians. I have found anti - western literature in the streets near my home - so if you think they are you 'ALLIES' America, think again.
> 
> If you read the Bible, you are warned several times against their inequity.
> 
> Mind you, America has become a laughing stock around the world for not condemning Israel for their human rights abuse. Yor are just not taken seriously anymore because your government is so outrageously biased....so much so that many are now calling you 'JEWMERICA'.



hey, loon ... he's making fun of you anti-semites. can't you even tell?


----------



## tommywho70x (Jun 2, 2010)

jillian said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > olly said:
> ...



i don't. 

i'd just like an opportunity for to schmooze up a british rabbi.

did you get my note?


----------



## tommywho70x (Jun 2, 2010)

jillian said:


> olly said:
> 
> 
> > Jews are evil. As someone who has lived near a synagogue for many years, I can attest to this fact. They hate Arabs and Christians and basically anyone who isn't jewish. They are seethingly jealous of Christians  because they are the dammed and will never gain access to God as promised to Christians. I have found anti - western literature in the streets near my home - so if you think they are you 'ALLIES' America, think again.
> ...



eating a kosher hot dog on a bun lacking sesame seeds is evil.


----------

